# Flags



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Back in the day we use to just take some black material in a square or rectangle, staple it to a pole and whaaalaaa we had a flag. Then those hand flappers came out and now you have all the T flags and stuff. Do you guys think having the T style is necessary or do you think the old homemade ones are just as effective?

The thing I like about the old style is that you could put it right next to you and the geese would not see it if they did a fly by. Not sure if just have a black T in the decoys would flare them or not?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I really don't think what the flag looks like makes all that much difference, it's the movement they provide that makes them effective. I have a tri-colored flag but it's not like the geese see the colors when you flagging them a few hundred yards away. The next flag I buy will be all black. So answering your question when it comes to hand flags the homemade jobs will work just as well as the commercial ones IMO. Although, I'd definitely throw a nod to using a flag pole vs. the hand ones.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop, Like you, I started with the fabric on the dowel trick, but I really like the lander flags. They seem to work better and are easier to use. We use 2 on long poles and also a couple short ones for close in work. I'm a firm believer in using these style of flags. I know some will disagree,but a good flag, USED THE RIGHT WAY, will increase your success. 
Heck, I forgot mine one day and turned around, drove twenty miles back to pick them up!


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to the concept of flagging geese. How is it done "THE RIGHT WAY"?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The "right way" is simply.. look like a goose. I use lander flags on poles. A flag pole should be used to simulate the last couple feet before a goose hits the ground. Go out and watch some content groups of birds. Notice how when a group of birds comes in they back peddle the last few feet. I try to imitate this the most. I usually will raise the flag up too. Like a bird taking off. Basically its alot of experimenting with what the birds want. Like calling, it takes some practice too! The one thing I see alot of people doing with lander flags is waving them around, back and forth. Hey guys youre not starting the Daytona 500! Try to look like a goose!


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for your help. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Have had great success with T Flag or the New String of Wings also works great, it is amazing how ducks or geese can immediately make a 90 degree turn when seeing the motion.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## duckman831 (Nov 21, 2003)

I got a jackite i send it up in the air on the end of a fishing pole about 40yd up then when i see the geese reel it on down. it works like a dream.


----------



## duckman831 (Nov 21, 2003)

I got a jackite i send it up in the air on the end of a fishing pole about 40yd up then when i see the geese reel it on down. it works like a dream. :sniper:


----------

